# [OT] 11 rad jak walczyć z wirusami - komentarz z onetu :)

## Dawid159

Przeglądałem sobie właśnie onet i znalazłem wiadomość o nowym wirusie dla systemu M$. Zacząłem sobie przeglądać komentarze  :Wink:  Ten jeden tak mnie rozśmieszyl, że postanowiłem go tu umieścić  :Twisted Evil:   *Quote:*   

> 11 rad jak walczyć z wirusami.
> 
> 1. Jak powszechnie wiadomo wirus może przejść po kablu, dla tego należy łączyć się z internetem bezprzewodowo.
> 
> 2. Sygnał dobrze jest przefiltrować za pomocą kilku warstw waty szklanej.Jeśli nie posiadacie waty to możecie ją zastąpić kilkoma warstwami bibuły filtracyjnej.
> ...

  Oryginalna treść znajduje się tutaj

Pozdrawiam

Dawid

----------

## Strus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Jak powszechnie wiadomo wirus może przejść po kablu, dla tego należy łączyć się z internetem bezprzewodowo.
> 
> 

 

O widzicie, a to nie wiedziałem. Teraz mogę sobie kupić zestaw bezprzewodowy i zainstalować Windowsa i będę bezpieczny  :Wink: 

Jednak najbardziej podoba mi się motyw z ołkiem osinowym  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoshi314

jak bede miec bezprzewodowy kiedys to zamkne kompa w hermetycznym namiocie zeby mi przez 'eter' nie przelazl XD

----------

## Strus

Lepiej kup sobie kabel bezprzewodowy  :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

Panowie pamiętajcie, że przez kable zasilające też się wirus może dostać  :Twisted Evil:  co z tym zrobimy  :Question:  Zasilanie bezprzewodowe  :Wink:   :Question: 

----------

## Strus

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Zasilanie bezprzewodowe  

 

+ miernik wilgotności powietrza. Jak by tak za duża wilgotność była to by mini piorunami waliło po mieszkaniu   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoshi314

robisz tak : rytualnie spalasz swojego windows xp i popiolami usypujesz na podlodze symbol pingwina wpleciony w heptagram. odstrasza wszystko :]

zawsze mozna postawic sobie mini-reaktor nuklearny w piwnicy aby byc niezaleznym od zewnetrznych zrodel energii  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JarekG

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 11. Jeśli mimo wszystko stan kompa pogarsza sie i zaczyna on zarażać inne kompy to trzeba o północy zabrać go na cmentarz położyć na świeżej mogile i wbić w niego osikowy kołek     

 

U mnie nie pomoglo  :Sad: . Probowalem zamienic plyn w chlodzeniu ciecza z wody na krew kozla, ale tez nic nie dalo  :Sad: . POMOCY !!!!

----------

## qermit

 *JarekG wrote:*   

>  *Dawid159 wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> 11. Jeśli mimo wszystko stan kompa pogarsza sie i zaczyna on zarażać inne kompy to trzeba o północy zabrać go na cmentarz położyć na świeżej mogile i wbić w niego osikowy kołek      
> 
> U mnie nie pomoglo . Probowalem zamienic plyn w chlodzeniu ciecza z wody na krew kozla, ale tez nic nie dalo . POMOCY !!!!

 zamiast tego kołka może być osikany śrubokręt, testowałem u kolegi. trochę się zdenerwował, ale od tej pory nie miał już problemów z kompem:)

PS w którym sklepie można dostać krew kozla

----------

## Insenic

Mój kolega twierdził, że wirusy przedostają się przez sieć elektryczna, czy też przez kablówkę. Pamiętajcie nie trzeba mieć połączenia z internetem. Wirusem można zarazić się wszędzie ;)

----------

## JarekG

 *qermit wrote:*   

> PS w którym sklepie można dostać krew kozla

 

U ksiedza Krzysia na plebanii.

----------

## arach

a moj kolega twierdzi ze najlepszym antywirusem jest:

```

deltree /y c:

```

----------

## nelchael

 *arach wrote:*   

> a moj kolega twierdzi ze najlepszym antywirusem jest:
> 
> ```
> 
> deltree /y c:
> ...

 

```
echo T|format /q c:
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

 *arach wrote:*   

> a moj kolega twierdzi ze najlepszym antywirusem jest:
> 
> ```
> 
> deltree /y c:
> ...

 

```
rm -r /
```

lub

```
mkfs.ext2
```

jest lepsze

----------

## Dawid159

 *qermit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm -r /
> ```
> ...

 

Z tym, że usunie linuksa, a nie system M$$$$   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JarekG

echo /dev/null >> /dev/hda*

----------

## nelchael

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> echo /dev/null >> /dev/hda*

 

Ta... i papa caly dysk (w tym Linuks), prawda?

----------

## Zwierzak

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
```

Idealne na wszelkiego rodzaju wirusy  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rm -r /
> ```
> ...

 

a co to za problem by zrobić mkfs na Winnej partycji

----------

## JarekG

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *JarekG wrote:*   echo /dev/null >> /dev/hda* 
> 
> Ta... i papa caly dysk (w tym Linuks), prawda?

 

No przeciez o to chodzi  :Smile: .

Tyle, ze cos namieszalem  :Smile: . Nie powinno byc cat ?  :Smile: .

----------

